# Our concern for our aged pooch



## Tannie Rose (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello Friends, Our cockapoo is approximately 18 years old and has been a wonderful pet. She was a stray found wandering along a local interstate highway. We adopted her and she has been our loyal pet now for seventeen years. Her name is Tannie Rose. Tannie is having some health concerns mostly due to her age, stage 2 kidney disease, caratacts, arthritis hearing loss and what seems to be senility. We are wanting to keep her a comfortable as possible. She really doesn't want to be cuddled and doesn't want to be groomed anymore. I'm sure she has a lot of joint pain. I'm currently working with our Vet who is trying to help us with her physical conditions, but I'm just at a loss as to what we can do for her emotionally. She seems so nervous and anxious. We are wondering if there are any pet owners who have experienced an aging dog and would have any advice as to what we can do to help her. Thank you.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome, she has made it to a fantastic age. however, if she is in pain and it is afecting her charicter. you need to sit dow. and ask yourself who are you dooing all this for. in some cases it realy is kinder to just let her go quietly. 

it is not a nice thaught but ic she is in pain and only going to get worse is it realy in her best interest to keep her in this condition.


i know this waant what you wanted to hear. but some times you need to let them go. 

a friend has a 16 year old dog who is starting to slow down, get stiff, she is almost compleatly deff. but she is still herself. her owner is dredding they day she has to decide, but doesnt want to keep her in pain if she is no longer herself.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Mary, I know exactly what you are going through as we recently had to decide to have Saffy, our 16 year old cat put to sleep. She had arthritis, kidney disease and thyroid malfunction. She was on drugs for all and then had a kidney removed. She did recover but was grumpy and slept all day other than going out for the toilet. In the end we talked to the vet who pointed out that she was not enjoying repeated examinations, blood tests etc and her quality of life was not good, so we made that painful decision, but definitely the right one.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Mary, I have been in a similiar position in the past too, it is a hard decision to let your much loved pet go, but I do agree with Kendal and Cara. :hug:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow firstly what a wonderful age Tannie Rose is and she must have had a lot of love and fun in those years with you.

However now I feel her quality of life is not really there and maybe you need to start thinking about whether it would be kinder to let her go to Rainbow Bridge.

I'm sorry to say this and I know it's probably the last thing you want to hear- but as a loving owner who has her best interest at heart this is kindest yet hardest thing to do.

Remember though- you will be doing this with love and she had a wonderful life 

Big hugs xx


----------

